# Grafikfehler in wow



## Nuffing (12. Juni 2009)

Hi leute, ich hab irgendwie seit heutegrafikfehler in wow....

ich hab hier mal 2 bilder....

Ich kann den fehler für etwa 1ne minute beenden wenn ich was an der grafik änder....aber dann kommt er recht schnell wieder...was kann das sein? ich hab das heute den ganzen mittag und morgen nicht gehabt und jetzt plötlich spinnt das so rum egal wie oft ich mein wow starte

Erst hab ich gedacht das es daran liegt das meine xbox über meinen router auf meinen pc zugreift, das wär aber schwachsinnig wegen so was spinnt die grafik nicht...und tun tut es das teil eigenldich jetzt auch schon stunden und der fehler ist erst jetzt seit ner weile da (geht aber auch nichtw eg...)

http://www.img-hosting.de/show.htm?bild=22...61209_231208jpg

http://img-upload.net/images/img-upload.ne...1209_231209.jpg

bitte helft mir...

vorweg...ja treiber ist aktuelll absolut alles ist aktuell

Ich hab windows Xp Sp 3
Amd athlon 62 X2 4400+
Geforce 8600GT
3gb Ram


----------



## Nuffing (12. Juni 2009)

noch daten über die hitze meines pcs

Die festplatte hat 44°C
Die grafiakrte 64°C
Und der CPU hat 30°C

Daten sind wärend ich spiele und die grafikfehler hab, also im grunde unter last die im wow grad da ist.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Juni 2009)

Also wenn neue Treiber nichts bringen, dann ist wahrscheinlich die Grafikkarte selbst defekt. Die gezeigten Fehler in deinen Bildern sehen mir jedenfalls nicht nach Temperaturproblemen aus, aber das solltest du vielleicht trotzdem mal kontrollieren, bevor du in den nächsten Laden rennst.^^
Aber stell dich schon mal darauf ein, dir eine neue kaufen zu müssen, leider...

Edit:
Ok Temperatur ist normal. Eventuell versuch doch noch mal einen Benchmarktest, der die Karte ein bisschen beansprucht. Treten dort auch die Fehler auf, ist in jeden Fall wohl eine neue Karte fällig.


----------



## Nuffing (12. Juni 2009)

Naja ok so schlimm ist es nicht ich hatte es sowieso vor noch diesen oder nächten monat zu tun.... aber so lang hät die eigenldich noch halten sollen... :/

Sonst keiner ne ahnung was das sein kann? vilelicht irgend ne komibnationen aus programmen die sich hassen?^^


----------



## Stress05 (12. Juni 2009)

Hast du die Grafik Fehler nur in wow oder auch in andren spielen?


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Juni 2009)

Wie ich oben schon reineditiert habe, kannst du ja mal ein Programm nutzen das die Karte auch stark auslastet und schauen ob da auch die Fehler auftreten.


----------



## Nuffing (12. Juni 2009)

Kannst du mir so ein benchmark programm posten?

Ja ich hab die fehler noch in Age of conan, aber nur wenn die details zu hoch sind (meist auch nur in tortage) da krieg ich dann ein flackern und texturen werden schwarz.

Dannk rieg ichi nletzter zeit öfters mal blue screens mit der meldung Nv4_dll hat ein problem verursucht usw.

Kann es villeicht sein das die grafikarte wenn sie zu viel power geben muss wegen einem defekt diese power nicht mehr geben kann und deswegen so fehler hat und mein pc zum absturtz bringt? das würde zusammen passen, wie gesagt hitze problem hab ich mit everes schon überprüft und das scheint es ja nicht zu sein.

Ach ja noch was, ich hatte den fehler auch mal als ich knuddels (java chat) und wow gespielt hab.... der java chat hatte die selben grafikfehler und wenn ich ihn auf machen wollte hat der pc ne weile gehangen. aber auch erst seit heute


----------



## Stress05 (12. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ja ich hab die fehler noch in Age of conan, aber nur wenn die details zu hoch sind (meist auch nur in tortage) da krieg ich dann ein flackern und texturen werden schwarz


es ist egal wie hoch die Grafik geschraubt ist , Das Einzig was darunter leiden muss wenn die Grafik karte zu schwach ist sind die FPS.


Das hab ich auch noch nie gehört wenn man bei einem spiel alles auf hochstellte das die Texturen schwartz werden.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Juni 2009)

Versuch das hier mal:
http://furmark.softonic.de/

Oder eben die alt bekannten 3D Mark:
http://www.futuremark.com/

Edit:


Stress05 schrieb:


> es ist egal wie hoch die Grafik geschraubt ist , Das Einzig was darunter leiden muss wenn die Grafik karte zu schwach ist sind die FPS.
> 
> 
> Das hab ich auch noch nie gehört wenn man bei einem spiel alles auf hochstellte das die Texturen schwartz werden.


Die Temperaturen steigen aber nun mal mit den höheren Anforderungen. Folglich können Texturen dann plötzlich, schwarz oder in was für eine Farbe auch immer, dargestellt werden.


----------



## Nuffing (13. Juni 2009)

So, beim benchmarkt hab ich jetzt keinen einzigen fehler gehabt, ich hab auch mal den hitzemodus gemacht, hab meine grafikarte bis 88°C getrieben blieb aber weiterhin stabil und steigerte sich kaum.

Ich habs dann gelich mal mit einstellungen geamcht die ich nie in nem spiel verwenden würde wie zb 16xAA, grafikarte ging zwar auf 88 aber lief auch alles stabil und kein fehler oder gar absturtzt es tritt scheinbar bis jetzt in spielen auf wenn bestimmte texturen kommen ( kann das möglich sein)

Besonders glaub ich bei grün tönen...tortage ist sehr grün...auch die grizzle hügel sind sehr grün... ansonsten fällt mir da nichts ein


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Juni 2009)

Also jetzt wird es schwierig. Mir sind zwar Grafikbugs bekannst wo z.B. Flaggen plötzlich schwarz sind, also ohne Texturen, aber so wie du es jetzt beschreibst habe ich davon noch nichts gehört oder gelesen. Vielleicht probierst du noch mal einen anderen Treiber aus. Nicht immer der neueste ist auch der beste, wie sich schon oftmals rausgestellt hat. Ansonsten weis ich hier erst mal auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Stress05 (13. Juni 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen steigen aber nun mal mit den höheren Anforderungen. Folglich können Texturen dann plötzlich, schwarz oder in was für eine Farbe auch immer, dargestellt werden.


Gut Stimmt auch wieder.

Hilft es Vielleicht wenn sie Die Grafik Karten Lüftung auf 100% Stellt ?  wäre nur so eine Einfall.


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Juni 2009)

Nein weil lies mal was sie geschrieben hat bezüglich des Benchmarktests^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (13. Juni 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Nein weil lies mal was sie geschrieben hat bezüglich des Benchmarktests^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ups denn hab ich Wohl überflogen, XD na ja ich sollte dann lieber ins Bett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fst (14. Juni 2009)

hmmmm


----------



## TaroEld (14. Juni 2009)

fst schrieb:


> hmmmm


Sry, dass ich hier jetzt so reinOTe, aber... Was genau willst du uns mit deinem Post sagen? Jaja, ich weiss schon, mein Post bringt's auch ned so...


----------



## Seryma (15. Juni 2009)

Das hatte ich früher auch, ich weiß nicht wie ich draufkam aber als Übergangslösung habe ich folgendes gemacht:

Im Charmenü meinen Charakter angewählt und schnell hintereinander auf "Welt betreten" geklickt und die Windows-Taste gedrückt, ich kam auf den Desktop und als ich nach ca. 15 Sekunden wieder ins Spiel geklickt habe, war alles fehlerfrei!

Du musst das ganze nur richtig timen, ist zwar keine Lösung auf Dauer, aber ich habe es eine Weile gemacht, irgendwann ging WoW dann wieder normal...

andere Lösung wäre evtl, es auf OpenGL laufen zu lassen!


----------



## Nuffing (15. Juni 2009)

Hey leute ich kauf mir jetzt ne neue grafikarte und wollt mal frage welche sich im vergelich zu meiner alten 8600gt wirklich lohnt  (möcht ungefähr die leistung das ich so spiele wie Age of conan auf full details flüssig spielen kann, momentan spiel ichs auf full details mit nur 20 fps)

hab da jetzt folgende:

ATI Radeon X1950XTX

Sapphire PCX Grafikkarte HD4670 512MB

Radeon HD4830 PCI-E V D HDMI A - Grafikkarte

Sparkle GeForce 8800 GTS (G92) 512MB PCI-E (SF-PX88GTS512D3-HP)


----------



## Niranda (15. Juni 2009)

stell mal die Schatten runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (15. Juni 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> stell mal die Schatten runter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß nicht ob das auf dem bild auffällt aber wie du siehst hat es auf meinen bild nicht mal schatten^^ aber meine frage war grad sowieso ne ganz andere


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Juni 2009)

Hm um Age of Conan auf full flüssig spielen zu können ist die Frage ob dir da nicht auch die CPU einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht! Hatte einen 4200+ und eine 8800 GT und es lief auf full nicht wirklich flüssig! 

Ansonsten wird dir Painschkes gleich sicherlich die ATI4770 empfehlen


----------



## EspCap (15. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Hey leute ich kauf mir jetzt ne neue grafikarte und wollt mal frage welche sich im vergelich zu meiner alten 8600gt wirklich lohnt


Wenn du das Geld hast, nimm eine GTX260/GTX275. Die GTX260 kostet so um die 150-180, die GTX275 so um die 200-220. Wobei vermutlich besonders die GTX275 von deinem schwachen Prozessor ausgebremst werden würde.
Ansonsten nimm eine HD4770, ca. 100 Euro und ein super Preis/Leistungsverhältnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (15. Juni 2009)

für gtx 2xx braucht man allerdings ein netzteil mit 2x 6pin pcie (bzw 1x 6pin pcie und 2x 4pin  wegen beiliegendem adapter)


----------



## EspCap (15. Juni 2009)

Stimmt, falls du zu einer von denen tendierst bräuchten wir noch die Daten von deinem Netzteil. Ich würde dir aber sowieso eher zur HD4770 raten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Juni 2009)

es gibt durchaus auch Netzteile mit 2x6Pin, die trotzdem keine GTX260/GTX275 verkraften. Ich empfehl auch die HD4770.


----------



## Nuffing (16. Juni 2009)

Ok, und die HD4770 von welchen anbieter? gibts ja mehere

Powercolor, Saphier usw


----------



## Stress05 (16. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Powercolor, Saphier



Von genau Den 2 hab ich Schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Nuffing (16. Juni 2009)

Naja mir gehts jetzt eigendlich nicht um die schlechten erfahrungen sondern eher um die leistung, nicht das die eine grad mal 10 euro mehr kostet aber dafür 30% mehr leistung hat


----------



## painschkes (16. Juni 2009)

_Powercolor ist ne Top Firma , nur Saphire ist (zumindest bei uns hier) nicht so beliebt.. obwohl die neuen Karten auch keine Proble mehr machen..


Powercolor , HIS , Club3D usw.. alle zu empfehlen :-)_


----------



## Nuffing (16. Juni 2009)

Ok danke, dann werd ich mal gucken was sich aufreiben lässt =)


----------



## Animalm4st3r (16. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Dannk rieg ichi nletzter zeit öfters mal blue screens mit der meldung Nv4_dll hat ein problem verursucht usw.



Das hat irgendwie jeder überlesen, versuch mal die Treiber komplett zu entfernen und neu zu Installieren.


----------



## Nuffing (21. Juni 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Das hat irgendwie jeder überlesen, versuch mal die Treiber komplett zu entfernen und neu zu Installieren.



hab ich schon, wie gesagt ich werd mirj etzt ne neue grafikarte holen, ich hab jetzt um die 150 euro zusammen, eventuell kauf ich mir dann gelich zu der hd 4770 noch nen neues netzteil weil meins nur 400W hat und ich glaub 500W wär da besser, jetzt frag ich aber vorsichtshalber noch mal mit meiner PC zusammenstellung von:

Amd athlon X2 4400+
3gb Ram

ist die HD 4770 ne gute karte oder gibt es eventuell noch eine bessere die von meinen CPU nicht abgebremmst wird, also mehr leistung bringt mit meiner zusammenstellung und noch im preis von 130/150 euro drin ist?

Bzw: Reicht eine HD 4770 um spiele wie Crysis oder Age of conan auf full details zu spielen bei einer auflösung von 1280x 1024 (mein monitor ist auf die auflösung auselegt) ohne das AA aktiviert ist? (ich benutz AA nicht und es ist mir auch nicht sowichtig deswegen interesiert mich auch erst mal nur der wert ohne AA)

Edit: Empfehlt mir eventuell noch ein Solides aber nicht total überteuertes 500w netzteil =) bitte


----------



## EspCap (21. Juni 2009)

Die HD4770 ist definitiv die Karte die am besten in dein System passt. Ob die Crysis auf High schafft? Die Karte schon (Klick mich), deine CPU wird das aber nicht mehr mitmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das hier wäre ein Netzteil für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (21. Juni 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Die HD4770 ist definitiv die Karte die am besten in dein System passt. Ob die Crysis auf High schafft? Die Karte schon (Klick mich), deine CPU wird das aber nicht mehr mitmachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe naja gut, dann werd ich ihn eventuell irgendwann ersetzen, wenn die grafikarte es packt dann werd ich diese kaufen  dann kann ich den cpu auch mal nachrüsten.

Bzw: gibts nen CPU für 50 euro der besser ist als meiner?^^ Wenn ja könnt ihr mir sagen welcher? wenn nicht dann eventuell ein netzteil das ich kaufen könnte

Edit: ah ok xD das mit dem netzteil hab ich überlesen =D sorry


----------



## EspCap (21. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Hehe naja gut, dann werd ich ihn eventuell irgendwann ersetzen, wenn die grafikarte es packt dann werd ich diese kaufen  dann kann ich den cpu auch mal nachrüsten.
> Bzw: gibts nen CPU für 50 euro der besser ist als meiner?^^


Sag mal was du für ein Mainboard hast, dann schau ich was es da so gäbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (21. Juni 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Sag mal was du für ein Mainboard hast, dann schau ich was es da so gäbe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab ein Geforce 7050M-M


----------



## EspCap (21. Juni 2009)

Da fehlt mir zwar noch ein Hersteller (Gigabyte, Asus, MSI oder sowas), aber ich denke mal die werden alle relativ gleich sein (wär trotzdem gut zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
Jedenfalls wäre diese CPU was für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (21. Juni 2009)

Em hersteller ist glaub ECS Elitegroup bin mir aber net sicher das steht auf jeden fall auf der anleitung, was es supportet steht aber drauf und zwar:

Supports AMD Phenom processor (socket AM2+)/AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core/ Athlon 64/Sempron Processors

Und der CPU von dir wär auch stark genug um spiele wie Crysis dann auf MAx details zu spielen?^^


----------



## EspCap (21. Juni 2009)

Auf hohen sicher, auf maximalen vielleicht, ich denke aber schon. 
Jedenfalls ist die CPU die ich gepostet hab auch die - zumindest mir bekannte - stärkste CPU für deinen Sockel, also wenn du nicht das Mainboard auswechseln willst wirst du nichts besseres bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (23. Juni 2009)

sodele  ich hab mirj etzt erst mal mein netzteil bestellt =)

Nen kumpel meinte jetzt aberi ch soll erst nen CPU bestellen weil mein alter die neue grafikarte so abbremsen würde das ich in egal welchen spiel kaum ne leistungssteigerung merken würde... stimmt das jettz?^^ weil dan bestell ich mir erst den cpu und dann erst nächsten monat die grafikarte


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2009)

Kannst du schon machen, wenn du das Geld aber jetzt schon hast würd ich aber auch gleich beides kaufen, wieso auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (23. Juni 2009)

ne =D geld hab ich für beides erst ende nächsten moants, deswegen hab ich mir halt gedacht wenn er recht hat und der leistungsschub nur minimal ist wärs vilelicht schlauer erst den cpu zu kaufen


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2009)

Achso, ja, das kannst du dann natürlich machen. Die Karte läuft ja nicht davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

